# Hallo zusammen und ein paar Fragen inklusive



## Thorle (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein Haus gegönnt. Durch die Umbauarbeiten habe ich mich nicht groß dem Teich gewidmet. Leidglich einen einfachen Druckfilter gekauft der soweit seine Arbeit verrichtet hat, wenn auch nicht optimal. Nun möchte ich den Teich zumindestens wieder etwas aufhübschen und vorallem klares Wasser bekommen.

Ich nutze den Teich mit ca. 5m³, 1m Tiefe für die bereits vorhandenen Goldfische und meine Wasserschildkröte im Sommer (wer sie auf dem Bild findet bekommt einen Bonuspunkt ). Ich habe eigentlich nicht viel weiter vor. Zum einem habe ich mit dem Rest des Grundstückes und dem Rest genügend zu tun und zum anderen ist er an einer Stelle die man maximal beim kochen sieht (was ich nicht so häufig mache ).

Der Teich hat eine Flachwasserzon mit ca. 10-20cm Tiefe (wo die Steine sind) und eine weitere mit ca. 50cm Tiefe. Die zwei Seerosen waren letztes Jahr aktiver, dieses Jahr eher wenig bis gar nicht. Sonne bekommt er fast den ganzen Tag ab, da Südseite. Temperatur daher auch gerne mal 28-30 Grad. Fische sind es aktuell 15 Goldfische und die Schildkröte. Mehr Fische auf keinen Fall!

Mittlerweile habe ich mich ganz gut über Filter informiert und weis das der kleine Druckfilter nichts ist. So, Welcher soll es denn dann sein? Ein Druckfilter mit 15m³ oder lieber so eine Oase BioSmart 14000 oder doch noch mehr Filterleistung? Von welchem Hersteller, da gibt es ja zig Angebote. Fragen über Fragen. Wobei ich natürlich nur so viel wie nötig investieren möchte. Ich habe auch noch eine Mülltonne hier und habe einen Umbau gesehen. So richtig traue ich mich als Nichthandwerker nicht daran.

Bei den Pflanzen würde mich interessieren, wie ich die Seerosen wieder zum blühen bekomme? Momentan stehen sie im Topf auf der Teichfolie. Kann ich die auch in die Tiefwasserzone stellen? Und welche Pflanzen kann ich noch wo uim Teich platzieren?

Viele Fragen aber ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe, damit er zumindestens wieder etwas ansehnlich wird. Danke!


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

die sichtbare Teichfolie im Uferbereich sollte unbedingt mit Ufermatte abgedeckt werden. So kannst du sie vor mechanischen Beschädigungen und der UV Strahlung schützen.

Die Steinplatten kannst du anschließend wieder auf die Ufermatte legen, die Ufermatte lässt sich auch bepflanzen.


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> die sichtbare Teichfolie im Uferbereich sollte unbedingt mit *Ufermatte* abgedeckt werden.



Da kannst Du statt des teuren Originals auch ohne weiters künstlichen Rasenteppich nehmen ( ohne Noppen und Untergrundbeschichtung ). 
In breite Streifen schneiden, und den sichtbaren Folierand damit auslegen .


----------



## Veuryale (30. Juli 2017)

Wie heißt denn deine Seerose? Es ist sehr Sortenabhängig wie tief du eine Seerose pflanzen kannst.
Schwimmpflanzen sind für jeden Teich natürlich auch gut geeignet und ziehen die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser womit dein Algenwuch gehhemt wird. 
In einer Flachwasserzone kannst du auch sehr viele Pflanzen pflanzen. Würde ich sie alle aufzählen, währen wir wohl schon auf Seite 15. Schau einfach im Internet nach einer Wasserpflanzengärtnerei und bestelle ein paar Pflanzen die deiner Meinung nach schick aussehen, winterhart sind und in die Flachwasserzone passen.


----------



## Thorle (3. Aug. 2017)

Ok, danke für die ersten Hinweise. Teichfolie werde ich bedecken. Und zwecks Pflanzen mich mal nach einem örtlichen Händler umschauen.

Was mich im Moment noch stört ist die Lautstärke des BioSmart 14000 Filters. Das Wasser plätschert ja nur so rein. Und der steht quasi vor meinem Schlafzimmerfenster.
Hilft da eine Pumpe mit mehr Leistung (aktuell 3.500 l/h) oder kann ich die nur irgendwie dämmen?


----------



## Thorle (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde,

es war lange ruhig was an dem Wetter und anderen (wichtigeren) Aufgaben lag.
Jetzt geht es an den Teich. Gestrüpp und Pflanzen/Sträucher sind schon entfernt. Ich habe mich für eine Steinmatte entschieden, um die Folie zu schützen.

Nun zur Frage: Legt man die einmal von der Rolle ringserherum oder immer Streifen nebeneinander?
Ersteres stellt sich mir die Frage wie man die Kurven gut hinbekommt? Schneiden?
Letzteres ist ja eine immense schnippelei und kleberei?

Was seht ihr als Beste Lösung.


P.S. Im Anschluss wird dann mittels Rasenkante eingezäunt (schildkröte lässt grüßen) und wieder ringsherum begrünt.
PPS. Die Seerosen wachsen wieder, wenn auch noch mit nur kleinen Blättern.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thorle,
Du kannst die Steinfolie ja einfach schneiden, und überlappend legen. Die Ufermatte wurde Dir empfohlen, weil da viele Pflanzen (bei mir nicht nur Teichpflanzen - auch solche Pflanzen wie Frauenmantel) gut drauf wachsen. Ein Fan von Folie auf Folie kleben bin ich nicht, weil hierdurch Spannungen entstehen können (z. B. einseitige Erwärmung der oberen Schicht durch Sonneneinstrahlung, oder Setzbewegungen im Erdreich darunter). 
Wenn Du den Einlauf des Biosmart kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche mit ein wenig Verrohrung lenkst, plätschert es auch nicht mehr. Verjünge den Durchmesser des Auslaufs aber nicht, sonst könnte der Filter selbst überlaufen.


----------



## Thorle (8. Mai 2018)

Welche Ufermatte ist denn empfehlenswert-Tipps?


----------



## Thorle (24. Mai 2018)

Bin jetzt wieder ein Stück vorwärts gekommen und habe mal die ganzen __ Bodendecker um den Teich entfernt. Wenn die blühten war das eine einzige Sauerei im Teich. Kommt dann einfach Gras hin.

Habe mich nun für Steinfolie der Optik wegen entschieden. Dazu habe ich 2 Behälter mit Teichpflanzen erhalten, weil diejenige einen Teich geerbt hat welchen sie aber entfernt hat.
Fragen dazu:

Was sind das für Pflanzen?
Kann ich sie in der kleinen Uferzone einsetzen?
im Korb oder was anderes?
      




Am Wochenende werden dann Rasenkanten gesetzt, damit meine Schildkröte auch bei mir bleibt.

Ansonsten wundert es mich im Moment, dass bis auf 2-3 Fische sich alle nur am Boden aufhalten. Ist es zu warm (26-28 Grad) an der Oberfläche für die Fische?


----------



## Thorle (28. Mai 2018)

Trotz bauunfreundlichem Wetter am Wochenende durchgezogen und heute müssen nur noch ein paar Reste gemacht werden.

  

Ein Stein bleibt herausnehmbar für die __ Kröten und der Wasserlauf von der Pumpe wird noch verändert.

Ansonsten bleibt nur noch das Thema der Wasserpflanzen offen um das grüne Wasser in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Mai 2018)

Moin,
ich dachte du wolltest das Gras bis zum Teich säen.
Dann hat man immer das Problem beim Schneiden, wenn das Gras in den Teich fällt.
Aber so geht es auf jeden Fall.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Thorle (28. Mai 2018)

Ja das habe ich vor. Sollte durch die Steine/Mauer dann ja auch nicht mehr reinfliegen. Wenn doch, werde ich nochwas verändern.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thorle,
auf dem zweiten Bild in #9 ist eine Segge (vermutlich Schlanksegge) zu sehen, die sollte auf jeden Fall wieder mit rein. Auf dem dritten Bild könnten die rundlichen Blätter von einer __ Sumpfdotterblume sein, Die gelben "Puschel" könnten von einem __ Gilbweiderich stammen - mit den Pflanzen machst Du nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Limnos (28. Mai 2018)

Warum füllst du nicht einfach den Teich höher auf! Matten, Steine etc. haben so etwas künstliches

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Thorle (29. Mai 2018)

@RKurzhals: Danke für die Infos, da kann ich mich jetzt dazu belesen.

@Limnos: Das geht natürlich auch. Mir gefällt es so recht gut.


----------



## Thorle (13. Juni 2018)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update. Die letzten Tage brachten noch kleinere Verbesserungen mit sich. So habe ich noch ein paar Pflanzen für die Steineinfassungen geholt und auch beim örtlichen Wasserpflanzenhändler etwas für den Teich gekauft. Ich werde den Teich jetzt erstmal in Ruhe und die Pflanzen gedeien lassen.

Ansonsten 2 alte Probleme:

Der Teich wurde vom Vorbesitzer an einer ungünstigen Stelle gebaut. Südseite mit Sonne von früh bis spät. Das hatte nach den 4 Wochen mit Hitze und nunmehr seit April täglicher Sonneneinstrahlung leider einen tödlichen Nachteil. Meine __ Goldorfe hat die Flossen hoch gelegt. Leider kann ich ja nicht täglich einen Wasserwechsel durchführen um die Temperatur niedrig zu halten. Einzig meiner Schildkröte gefällt es und der Fuchs oder die Katzen haben sich über das Abbleben gefreut. Allen anderen Fischen geht es aber gut.
Die Grünfärbung bekomme ich einfach nicht weg. Filter zu klein? UVC Lampe an oder aus (hier liest man ja nur gegensätzliche Meinungen)? oder einfach warten?
 

P.S. Am liebsten hätte ich noch mehr schöne Fische (wenn ich die immer zum kaufen sehe) aber ein Teichausbau.....

PP.S. Wer kreative Ideen hat um den Filter zu verdecken, immer her damit. Kreativ bin ich nicht aber im Umsetzen...


----------



## DbSam (13. Juni 2018)

Thorle schrieb:


> Kreativ bin ich nicht aber im Umsetzen...


Hhhmmm ...
Ja was denn nun? 

Klassiker: Er will sie nicht.  



Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo Thorle,
mein Filter steht in einem Schacht, und ist damit "unsichtbar" . Hier im Forum haben schon einige ein "Filterhäuschen" präsentiert, vielleicht ist das was für Dich. Dein grünes Wasser bekommst Du mit einem größeren Filter vielleicht besser in den Griff. Wenn Du den Teichpflanzen mehr Raum gibst (Kies mögen die eher nicht, und viele sind es gerade nicht), und ein wenig am Filter optimierst (es ist schon wichtig, wie der Teich durchströmt wird), dann hast Du auch gute Chancen auf eine bessere Wasserqualität.
Ich habe derzeit eine 6,5 m³/h-Pumpe am Laufen, und die reicht bei mir. Dafür sind es ein paar mehr Pflanzen, und ein wenig mehr Filtervolumen (in der Summe ~300 Liter, als Eigenbau).


----------



## Thorle (26. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Hinweise. An der Pumpe wird es sicher nicht liegen, die schafft lt. Blatt bis zu 8.000 l/h. Wohl eher der Filter zu klein obwohl Oase 4,5m³ mit Fischbesatz angibt. 

Kies habe ich keinen im Teich. Die Pflanzen sind alle in solch löchrigen Körben. Viel Platz hat der Vorbesitzer zum aufstellen/anlegen nicht mit eingebaut.


----------



## PeBo (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo Thorle,
 gegen die Grünalgen in deinem Teich hilft am besten die  UV C Lampe.  Diese solltest du am besten rund um die Uhr laufen lassen. So in circa drei Wochen sollte sich eine sichtbare Verbesserung einstellen.
 Die 11 W UV C von deinem Bio Smart 14.000 ist allerdings sehr klein von der Leistung.  Dazu kommt, dass du mit 8000 l/h wesentlich zu viel Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an deiner UV C hast. Deine alte Pumpe mit 3500 l/h war dafür besser geeignet. Falls du diese noch hast würde ich diese Pumpe jetzt im Dauerbetrieb zusammen mit der UV C Lampe betreiben.
 Falls sich nach vier Wochen immer noch keine Verbesserung eingestellt hat, solltest du dich doch für einen größeren Filter mit einer größeren UV C Lampe entscheiden.

Gruß Peter

 PS:  Da momentan der Sonnenstand am höchsten ist, kann es sein das die Grünalgen  sich im Teich schneller vermehren als wie sie von deiner Filter Lösung abgetötet werden!


----------



## Thorle (26. Juni 2018)

Hmm, ok. Mit der alten Pumpe kleckerte das Wasser nur so durch den Filter. Habe sie leider auch nicht mehr. Da werde ich mich wohl nach einem größeren Filter umsehen.


----------



## Thorle (4. Juli 2018)

Ich schaue im Moment gerade auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt..

Was haltet ihr anstelle des BioSmart 14000 von einem Screenmatic 40000? Oder einem 3 Kammerfilter mit Bürsten, Japanmatten und Helix?
Im Moment möchte ich nicht selber bauen, sondern suche eine fixe Lösung um das Wasser mal klar zu bekommen.
Bauen dann evtl im kommenden Jahr, wenn die anderen Projekte mal erledigt sind.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2018)

Die Pumpe steht im Teich, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.

Dann würde ich einen Siebfilter (Compactsieve II) nehmen und dahinter einen 3-Kammer-Filter mit oben gedachter Bestückung. Japanmatten und Helix belüften. Die Reihenfolge würde ich Bürsten, Helix und Matten machen, dann reicht es wahrscheinlich auch schon nur das Helix zu belüften.


----------



## Thorle (4. Juli 2018)

Ui, ui, ui. Ist das nicht zu viel für meinen kleinen Teich?

Ja die Pumpe ist an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2018)

Thorle schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr anstelle des BioSmart 14000 von einem Screenmatic 40000? Oder einem 3 Kammerfilter mit Bürsten, Japanmatten und Helix?



Du hast doch danach gefragt!?  ...und ich habe lediglich die Siebfilter als Vorfilter dazu gepackt und auch den gibt es schon günstig gebraucht.


----------



## Thorle (6. Juli 2018)

Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden...


----------

